# Rascally Rabbits



## PHEDDEN (Feb 5, 2012)

How is the rabbit hunting going for everyone? I got these two up at the land today in Ogemaw County. Weather ended up chasing us from woods got snowy and windy quick


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Where gonna head out in the morning, got a new .410 in need to get broke in  will post pics tomorrow. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Went out today and got one going for the hawk to chase but he missed. Ended up being the only one seen. Hawk ended up catching 2 mice. Haven't had any luck catching any rabbits lately, or even finding many. The birds getting discouraged I think and is content on just catching mice all day. Which isn't much fun. Headed out in the morning, hopefully better luck.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PHEDDEN (Feb 5, 2012)

WOW!! thats very impressive harvesting rabbit with a hawk


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

hasnt really been good weather for ice fishing or rabbit hunting.


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

We just got back from a quick outing. Had five going, got one. The dog ran great, everyone at least saw a bunny or two.


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

Our group of 4 shot 9 today. It's the best we've done for a few weeks. Finally got a little snow to help us out.


----------

